# sound issues ideapad 330



## choppy812 (Jun 27, 2019)

I have a Lenovo Ideapad 330-151KB, and on fresh install the laptop's internal speakers weren't working but the headphone jack was working. My goal is to have both working and also have the laptop speakers turn off when headphones are plugged in.

Here's what I've done so far:
I was able to get the speakers working by adding a hint for nid20 in /boot/device.hints, but now the headphones don't work. I also added a hint for the headphones, putting them and the speakers in the same association with the Headphones having a sequence 15 and Speaker sequence 0, as this was recommended by shepper in another post here to get the speakers to cancel out when headphones are plugged in. 


```
hint.hdaa.0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdaa.0.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
```

When the headphones were working (on fresh install), they were originally as=1 seq=0, and the Speaker (not working) was originally as=2 seq=0.

Thanks in advance for help getting the headphones working and having them cancel out the speaker when plugged in.

Here's the pertinent output / configs:


```
# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  70:70
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to  37:37
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  67:67
Recording source: monitor
=================================================================

# cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0230) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0230) (Right Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
=================================================================

# dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0230) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0230) (Right Analog Mic)> at nid 25 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
=================================================================

# dmesg | grep hda
hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0xb1320000-0xb1323fff,0xb1300000-0xb130ffff irq 16 at device 31.3 on pci0
hdacc0: <Realtek (0x0230) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek (0x0230) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0230) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0230) (Right Analog Mic)> at nid 25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
=================================================================

# sysctl -a | grep pcm
dev.pcm.2.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.2.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.2.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.2.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.2.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.2.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.2.%location: nid=3
dev.pcm.2.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.2.%desc: Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.1.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.1.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.1.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=25
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%desc: Realtek (0x0230) (Right Analog Mic)
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.0.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=20,33,18
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%desc: Realtek (0x0230) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)
dev.pcm.%parent:
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
=================================================================

# sysctl dev.hdaa.0
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid36: audio selector
     Widget cap: 0x00300101 STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=18 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=19 [pin: Line-out (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid35: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: speaker, mic
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 6
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=29 [beep widget]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=18 [pin: Mic (Fixed)]

dev.hdaa.0.nid34: audio mixer [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0020010b STEREO
      Input amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 5
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=26 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [pin: Speaker (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=29 [beep widget]

dev.hdaa.0.nid33_original: 0x04211010 as=1 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid33_config: 0x0421101f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid33: pin: Headphones (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8000)
        Pin cap: 0x0001001c PDC HP OUT EAPD
     Pin config: 0x0421101f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=2 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=3 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid32: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00040 PROC

dev.hdaa.0.nid31: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid30_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000014 PDC OUT
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=6 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid29_original: 0x4066b905 as=0 seq=5 device=Modem-line conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x00 color=Res.B misc=9
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_config: 0x4066b905 as=0 seq=5 device=Modem-line conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x00 color=Res.B misc=9
dev.hdaa.0.nid29: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x00700400 PWR
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x4066b905 as=0 seq=5 device=Modem-line conn=None ctype=Digital loc=0x00 color=Res.B misc=9
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN

dev.hdaa.0.nid28: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid27_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid27_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid27: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040058f PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00013734 PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ] EAPD
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=2 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=3 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid26_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid26_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid26: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00003724 PDC IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid25_original: 0x04a11040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid25_config: 0x04a11040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid25: pin: Mic (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: mic (mic)
        Pin cap: 0x00003724 PDC IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x04a11040 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid24_original: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24_config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24: pin: Speaker (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00003724 PDC IN VREF[ 50 80 100 GROUND HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x411111f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid23: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid22: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid21: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid20_original: 0x90170120 as=2 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid20_config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid20: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00010014 PDC OUT EAPD
     Pin config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid19_original: 0x40000000 as=0 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid19_config: 0x40000000 as=0 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid19: pin: Line-out (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040040b PWR STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x40000000 as=0 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid18_original: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid18_config: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid18: pin: Mic (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x0040040b PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid17: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid16: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid15: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid14: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid13: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid12: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid11: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid10: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid9: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80023f17 mute=1 step=63 size=2 offset=23 (-17/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=34 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80023f17 mute=1 step=63 size=2 offset=23 (-17/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=35 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.0.nid7: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x0010051b PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
      Input amp: 0x80023f17 mute=1 step=63 size=2 offset=23 (-17/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=36 [audio selector]

dev.hdaa.0.nid6: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000611 PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid5: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid4: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid3: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0060 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00025757 mute=0 step=87 size=2 offset=87 (-65/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x0000041d PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e0060 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 KHz
     Output amp: 0x00025757 mute=0 step=87 size=2 offset=87 (-65/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x17aa3820
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Realtek (0x0230) Audio Function Group
=================================================================

# cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.vty=vt
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
kern.maxproc=100000

# increase the network interface queue link - the default (50) is way
# too low
net.link.ifqmaxlen="2048"

# enable hardware accelerated AES (can speed up TLS)
aesni_load="YES"

# Load the H-TCP algorithm. It has a more aggressive ramp-up to max
# bandwidth, and is optimized for high-speed, high-latency connections.
cc_htcp_load="YES"

# enable CPU firmware updates
cpuctl_load="YES"

# load firmware for wireless card - COffee.net has  Intel 6300-N
#iwn6000fw_load="YES"

mmc_load="YES"
mmcsd_load="YES"
sdhci_load="YES"
atapicam_load="YES"
coretemp_load="YES"
aio_load="YES"

libiconv_load="YES"
libmchain_load="YES"
cd9660_iconv_load="YES"
msdosfs_iconv_load="YES"
tmpfs_load="YES"
fuse_load="YES"

snd_driver_load="YES"
mixer_enable="YES"
sound_load="YES"

hw.pci.do_power_nodriver="3"
hw.snd.latency="7"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.ahcich.0.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.1.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.2.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.3.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.4.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.5.pm_level="5"

# for intel cards only
drm.i915.enable_rc6="7"
drm.i915.semaphores="1"
drm.i915.intel_iommu_enabled="1"


# cat /etc/sysctl.conf
kern.randompid=1
kern.ipc.shmmax=67108864
kern.ipc.shmall=32768
kern.sched.preempt_thresh=224
kern.maxfiles=200000

hw.syscons.bell=0
kern.vt.enable_bell=0
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1

# allow users to mount disks
vfs.usermount=1

# increase UFS readahead
vfs.read_max=128

# some tweaks to boost network performance over long, fat pipes
net.inet.tcp.cc.algorithm=htcp
net.inet.tcp.cc.htcp.adaptive_backoff=1
net.inet.tcp.cc.htcp.rtt_scaling=1
net.inet.tcp.rfc6675_pipe=1
net.inet.tcp.syncookies=0
net.inet.tcp.nolocaltimewait=1
kern.ipc.soacceptqueue=1024
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=8388608
kern.ipc.maxsockbuf=2097152
net.inet.tcp.sendspace=262144
net.inet.tcp.recvspace=262144
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_max=16777216
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_max=16777216
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_inc=32768
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_inc=65536
net.local.stream.sendspace=16384
net.local.stream.recvspace=16384
net.inet.raw.maxdgram=16384
net.inet.raw.recvspace=16384
net.inet.tcp.abc_l_var=44
net.inet.tcp.initcwnd_segments=44
net.inet.tcp.mssdflt=1448
net.inet.tcp.minmss=524
net.inet.ip.intr_queue_maxlen=2048
net.route.netisr_maxqlen=2048
=================================================================

# cat /boot/device.hints
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 297243 2016-03-24 20:52:35Z mav $
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.attimer.0.at="isa"
hint.attimer.0.port="0x40"
hint.attimer.0.irq="0"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
hint.hdaa.0.nid20.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker"
hint.hdaa.0.nid33.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
=================================================================
```


----------

